
China LED inventory piles up to record level - baybal2
https://www.digitimes.com/news/a20190502PD210.html
======
Scoundreller
Cree seems to be doing fine.

I guess continuous research and investment in higher margin and specialized
LEDs can help maintain your market share and profits.

Making 5mm, 3528 or 5050 is like being Walmart.

Making new substrates that are a few percent more efficient or high
reliability can let you charge a lot more when the buyer will have them on
24/7, harsh environments or expensive-to-replace installs.

~~~
bsder
Isn't Cree primarily benefiting from GaN upswing?

~~~
Scoundreller
Probably. Hopefully they can continue after it gets commoditized too.

------
tyingq
I don't have a solid view of where all the LEDs go. That is, for example, what
percent might go to automobiles, or interior lighting, etc.

Curious why demand is down. Is it, for example, because the initial switch
from florescent and incandescent is mostly done, and LEDs last a long time?

~~~
Scoundreller
I just wish the automobile LED retrofit market was more advanced.

Most newer non-LED cars will report bulb faults because LED resistance is too
low. The workaround of a resistor seems to defeat the purpose. Reprogramming
ECUs is a pain.

You’d think someone would sell a competitive kit for common cars that do it
all, but they seem non-existent.

Reducing electrical loads by a few hundred watts should pay for itself over a
few years if you drive enough.

~~~
01100011
I wish we could regulate the CRI and color temp of LEDs sold for headlights.
I've had a few dangerous situations at night because of some idiot with poorly
aimed, blue-white LEDs. I thought it was well known that lower color temps
reflect less off moisture and perform better as headlights? I worry we may be
causing eye issues by blasting people with intense blue light when their eyes
are adjusted for darkness.

~~~
dzhiurgis
Not related with car headlights, but related to temperature:

3 days ago I learned prefer blue light in some of the rooms in house.
Apparently yellow is sheepish, blue is good for reading. My theory was:
southerners prefer blue, people with little sun exposure - yellow.

Have you noticed anything similar before?

~~~
waste_monk
I go with Warm lights for relaxing spaces e.g. bedroom, bathroom, living room,
and Cool lights for workspaces e.g. the shed, kitchen, laundry...

It feels "right" to me having a lighting distinction between the types of
spaces.

------
b34r
It’d be nice if China ever paid attention to demand and stopped overproducing
every good they can, leading to stockpiles that will likely just end up in
landfills.

~~~
spongeb00b
eBay is full of Soviet new-old stock Nixie tubes. In the future it could be
obsolete Chinese LEDs that everyone’s buying up to make “retro” digital clocks
from.

------
madengr
Every time I design a circuit it seems I have to find new indicator LEDs. I
can’t standardize on a single part as they are consistently out of stock.

~~~
Scoundreller
Like, plain 5mm LEDs, or something more specific ?

~~~
madengr
Surface mount.

~~~
colejohnson66
What’s wrong with through hole?

~~~
dmitrygr
costs more to get them assembled. any through-hole parts blow up cost of
getting your board assembled

------
johnday
Does this imply that now is a good time to get a bulk order of LEDs?

~~~
Scoundreller
Possibly. Though I doubt price will go up since it’s such a commodity good.

------
tibbon
Maybe ordering for burning man this year won’t be so backordered!

